# deep question about life and slot cars



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

how is it that in my collection, i have not one original Aurora Falcon, but I have 13 of _these_?










sorry... lack of sleep makes me philosophical, i guess...

--rick


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just Lucky I guess???


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Were you a racer? The Lambos usually had good chassis under them.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*Now see?*

There you Go. I use those as my "Track" cars for when people & kids want to play on my track. One Red, White, Blue & Yellow just like my lane colors and my 45 ohm Parma controllers. But my white one was a Red chrome that I stripped with Pine Sol. Doesn't look nearly as nice as yours.

Oh, I don't have a Falcon Either. But I do have 20+ Lola GT's! 

Later The Lola's were the "Bomb" for Fray style cars until the resin guys got involved Rockinator


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Hi Rick ,

I don't have ny Falcons at all . However , the Lambo by TYCO is my favorite TYCO stock class car .

Gonzo


----------



## J1Q87T (Jun 8, 2008)

Hey Rockinator I also have 20+ Lola GT's, all modified for the FRAY from way back when. We were even bidding against each other on Ebay for Lola GT's in 2000-2001. The ones I have don't weigh enough to make paper weights but they sure so fill up the old, forgotten, no longer used, I forgot about them until some guy (Dave) posted about them, junk box. I do have 2 Falcons though.

Later, John Walter


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*OMG John!!*

I remember you! I even remember a couple of eMails from you about bidding against each other on Lola's. Has it really been close to 10 years? Man I GOT TO get a life.....:wave:

Oh, I HAD a Falcon and cut it up trying to make it run like my buddy's Camaro. But that collection is long since gone.

Later The so where are you now John Rockinator


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

ParkRNDL, No worries, p/u a Dash Falcon you like & Be WAY AHEAD
of the game.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

oh, i'm not too upset about it, i already have me a few of the Dash Falcons. it'd just be nice to have an original. and Gonzo, i hear you--that's why i still have all these. they are GREAT runners for when kids want to drive: they're low-maintenance, they stick well, and everybody who's NOT a slothead says "Ooooh, a Lamborghini... can I drive that one?" if you like the 1:1 car, they are actually a very nice representation...

--rick


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

> *SuperFist *[Red-banded]
> This message has been deleted by Griffworks. Reason: *N*


Awww, _*now*_ what? 

First *Dragula* gets banished to outer darkness, then *Montoya* (for no good reason I could see except that everyone just seems to hate him on general principles). And now *SuperFist*. Banned apparently because of *N* -- *N*aughtiness? *N*astyness? *N*itwit *N*aziness? Ob*N*oxiousness (well, granted, SF did aspire to some of those on occasion). *N*ot k*N*owing whe*N* to Shut Up and let it blow over? (Nope, that was Montoya). 

Dang! This is depressing. 

Can't we all just get along? 

Warning - The following clip contains off-color language. If easily offended, *do not* click on it.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Turns out T&A is *N*OT ok . . . :lol:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


> Turns out T&A is *N*OT ok . . . :lol:


Oh, so it was about Ladies' *N*aughty-Bits? A picture or just words? I didn't get to see this one before it got disappeared. 

Hank certainly has a right to set standards for the forum that he provides, but it seems like just snipping out the post and giving SF a warning would have been sufficient (yeah, I know he's had one or two before). 

All this business with people getting outraged and leaving in a huff and others suddenly being snatched away into electronic Siberia is getting me down. This forum used to give me the feeling of spending a relaxed evening with friends. Now it feels a little like living through a party purge in some 1930s dystopia - eeeny meeny miney mo; who will be the next to go? 

-- D


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*So.............you need more.....O.K.*

Back to Lamboghini subject. 

Rick I had a couple of the Chromed ones and stripped them down. Mine are Tan colored plastic bodies underneath.

Bob...go stand by your mailbox...zilla


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Since one or two of you seem to have gotten a bit Bent Out Of Shape over the issue, *SuperFist* posted a pic containing obvious Nudity. Someone used the REPORT POST function and I was apparently the first of the Mod's who received the email on the issue this morning. I was on my iPhone at the time and for some reason it wouldn't let me type anything other than the N for the reason the post was Deleted. 

So, _that_ little mystery is solved.... 

I think some of you need to re-Read the Help/TOS section. Nudity, Adult Language and the like aren't allowed here and there's a low tolerance for the obvious, flagrant violations. I'm no prude, but also don't at all appreciate seeing nudity or seeing/"hearing" someone use vulgar language on the forums. There are plenty of forums where that sort of stuff is acceptable - Hobby Talk is not, nor has it ever been, one where it is so. SuperFist's BAN is only for three days. Given that he's violated TOS *numerous times* in the past, I think giving him three days was pretty lenient - it could have been a Perma-BAN. 

If you have an issue w/my decision on the subject, feel free to PM or email me. Or contact *Hankster* directly on the issue. 

BTW, can never get too much Black Adder. 

Now, back to the topic at hand.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Some people build the bridges, some try to tear them down. Some people are the trolls, and others stick up for the trolls. So it goes.

Consider the Lambo - an outrageous landmark design, very 1970's angular but always cool and in production a long time with relatively minimal change, in full size and slots. So Friggin' Italian! The Falcon had a relatively short life, and as the big three did in the day, got a complete face lift about every other year. You could say the Lambo is more a classic than the Falcon, and as such is MORE collectible. See, you are the discriminating collector and trendsetter Rick! LOL

Kinda like pink Hotwheels or the pink Lionel "girls train". Nobody wanted them then, so they are rare and desirable now. Of course, Falcons did and do look goooooooood in most any color!!!!!!!


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Tyco does well with capturing the shape of a Lambo. I sure wish I had my old Tyco Pro Miura. That was a cool car then and now and Tyco totally nailed it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Any good photo of a Miura posted *should* actually get you banned for at least 3 days. I mean, when you're at the rare level of beauty that the Miura achieves, isn't a beautiful naked woman draped across the hood sort of implied???:hat::hat::hat:

Seriously, though. Miura has gotta be one of THE most sexy and alluring cars of all time.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I should have painted this Orange & put a Hooters decal on the hood...*

I got this body in a Hellonwheels body lot a couple of years ago. It got painted a Metalic Green but, wasn't happy with the paint job. It got dunked in PineSol and was sitting in the garage for a long time.

Well a couple of weeks ago it found some red....Phsssssssssssssssht



















Here is a picture I found to go by when it comes time to detail it out.










An AW Dodge pickup window will be the donor for the front glass. 

Bob...Miura on Dudes...zilla


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

*Tan under Chrome? Not Off White?*



bobhch said:


> Back to Lamboghini subject.
> 
> Rick I had a couple of the Chromed ones and stripped them down. Mine are Tan colored plastic bodies underneath.
> 
> Bob...go stand by your mailbox...zilla


Geeze No wonder the one I stripped looks so bad. It's TAN? I HATE Tan Cars! Now I got to go on the 'Bay and look for a REAL white one. Dang!!

Later, The not about to violate TOS by cussing at Tan Lambo's Rockinator :wave:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Griffworks said:


> Since one or two of you seem to have gotten a bit Bent Out Of Shape over the issue...


Well, maybe not so much Bent Out of Shape as somewhat Drooping and Dispirited. 

Thanks for the explanation, Griff. I was depressed over the apocalyptic loss of civility on the Dash issue, and went off half-cocked. You guys are doing a good job at the tough task of moderating. I apologize to you, and also to Rick and the other members for hijacking his topic. Glad folks found their way back to the Lamborghinis.

-- D


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Could be worse, Rick. You _could_ have 13 of *these* Lambos. They capture that sleek Italian styling like ... er ... nothing else.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Dslot said:


> Could be worse, Rick. You _could_ have 13 of *these* Lambos. They capture that sleek Italian styling like ... er ... nothing else.


Now we're talking... :freak:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

LOL Tubtrack will be sitting on those for a while longer I would guess.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

No he won't I'm buying them.:thumbsup:

Wait what was I typing?:freak:

Those Galoob chassis even work on Tyco or AFX track? No I won't be buying the Lambo's but the chassis strike my curiosity.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Dslot said:


> Could be worse, Rick. You _could_ have 13 of *these* Lambos. They capture that sleek Italian styling like ... er ... nothing else.


joggled my memory banks...

i DO have _one_ of them, actually.










funny story: years ago, when i first got back into slots, this set (Galoob Corkscrew Challenge) was at an antique/junk store for like 8 bucks, with a little sticker on the box that said "NO CARS." took a quick poke through the set box, saw that little white box that you see the cars sitting on, took the set to the register and bought it. the cars, of course, were in the little white box that the antique vendor never thought to open. only problem is that the white car (Ferrari?) is missing a pickup shoe.

funnier still is that history repeated itself this summer when I bought that junky Cragstan set that had the dune buggies hidden inside the battery box...

--rick

edit: hey [email protected], from what i understand, you have to solder little extender tabs to the sides of the pickups so they reach out far enough to get the rails on standard HO track...


----------

